
Maxwell's demon could be the future of quantum computing - jonbaer
https://thenextweb.com/science/2018/09/11/an-old-physics-demon-could-be-the-future-of-quantum-computing/
======
Zanni
> "Quantum supremacy is the idea that, at some point, a quantum computer will
> be able to do any task better than a classical computer."

Actually it's the idea that quantum computers will be able to do _some_ tasks
faster than classical computers. QCs are not universally superior. Algorithms
have to be carefully constructed to benefit from their particular advantages,
and not all problems are amenable to being solved by QCs.

------
scandox
> If winter is coming for quantum, it’s going to surprise a lot of invested
> people.

I've never liked these kinds of statements. They're merely statements -
statements of the obvious in fact. However, they're positioned in the text as
arguments or evidence, even though they're not. The writer makes no explicit
claims for the statement - on the other hand putting it where he does allows a
suggestible reader to think it has some weight. It just makes my reasoning-
skin crawl.

------
calebm
I thought the demon didn't violate the 2nd law because it required an infusion
of information/energy to operate that is larger than the energy that can be
harnessed from the system itself, meaning it is no longer a "closed system".

~~~
mrfusion
Ive always mused that batteries of the future would hold information instead
of energy. Presumably with something like a Maxwell’s demon to turn the
information into energy?

~~~
abdullahkhalids
That is exactly incorrect - and exactly what your parent was talking about. It
is impossible to turn information into energy. Because it takes more energy to
gain and use the information than you can extract from the system. We will
never have such batteries if our current understanding of physics is correct.

